# Video Suggestions for the Freestyle Techs



## shihansmurf (May 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for videos on the freestyle techniques. The school where I trained didn't use them and, although I've read some good descriptions of them and have them in the belt manuals, I would like to find some good video resources. Has anyone release tapes on this?

Now, as a note. I understand that there are lots of floks out there who don't agree with any sort of video training. Got it. I would rather avoid yet another debate on the merits and value of videos, I'm just looking for some good resources on this aspect of kenpo. 

Any insights on this would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Mark

P.S. I own the Freestyle vids from the IKCA guys. Great stuff but not quite what I'm trying to find.


----------



## Inkspill (May 4, 2011)

if you mean the freestyle techniques like B1a rK bk, etc, I haven't found any vids of them.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 4, 2011)

I heard they don't work.


----------



## shihansmurf (May 4, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I heard they don't work.


 
Me too, but I'm stubborn enough to try'em out just to see for myself 

Mark

P.S. On a serious note, I've been told that about the yellow techs for a long time but I used Lone Kimono to ruin a guy's day in Iraq.Thrusting Salute, Delayed Sword, all good.


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 26, 2011)

The freestyle techs work--I've sparred with them--and youcan get videos of the freestyle techs on CASA DE KENPO on youtube.


----------



## ATACX GYM (May 26, 2011)

Inkspill said:


> if you mean the freestyle techniques like B1a rK bk, etc, I haven't found any vids of them.


 

ASA DE KENPO has freestyle vids on youtube


----------



## yorkshirelad (May 26, 2011)

Tatum has all the freestyle techniques on a DVD.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi folks!
Been awhile since you wrote this post,Any luck?
I have a video on youtube on the kenpo freestyle techiques from a WCAF [World Combat Arts Federation] Kenpo camp. Please check it out!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


shihansmurf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for videos on the freestyle techniques. The school where I trained didn't use them and, although I've read some good descriptions of them and have them in the belt manuals, I would like to find some good video resources. Has anyone release tapes on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 21, 2011)

KENPOJOE said:


> Hi folks!
> Been awhile since you wrote this post,Any luck?
> I have a video on youtube on the kenpo freestyle techiques from a WCAF [World Combat Arts Federation] Kenpo camp. Please check it out!
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE



Sir, 

I apologize. I don't check on martial talk that often and I missed your post. One of the individuals I trained with in Colorado has videos that he made for his students of the freestyle techs and he sent me a copy.

The videos that you mentioned. Are they on youtube or elsewhere. I have found the vids of you informative and would love to see your take on the material.

Mark


----------

